# Jessem clear cut router stock guides



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow! That tire thing is disappointing. Kind of defeats the entire purpose. I had been thinking about getting those; I may have to think some more.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I have 2 pairs of these that I bought quite a few years ago and "never had any issues" using them (since a discovery). I bought one pair for my TS before discovering the TS version,








that I still use on my router table extension on my TS,









After reading your comment, I went and checked mine and when I squeezed a tyre on opposite circumference edges and found it "elongating". Now whether this is an idiosyncrasy due to age breakdown you've read about or a feature of the polyurethane used I cannot attest to, however, they still don't seem to cause grief.

Unlike their *Clear Cut - TS* guides, not being spring loaded, I use reasonable pressure to push them down (probably slightly compressing the tyre) and alen key tighten to prevent movement… also my fence is secure from longetudinal movement.

Try that and I'd be interested in any feedback… I'm not into evaluation but would be interested if my observations are due to aging or original feature.

I believe there is looseness in the tyre to permit a reasonable ease of replacement in case of damage… can invisiage a few router bit/tyre kisses.


----------



## Fleamo (Jun 25, 2018)

I have these on my router table, you need to keep the wheels clean and compress them to a tight, but not too tight setting. They enhance the safety and accuracy of my router table woodworking. I am getting great results with this product,


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got these on my Jessem router table and the table saw set up. They are great and i haven't had any problem with the tires.


----------



## padavies1 (14 d ago)

ic3ss said:


> *JessEm - Clear-Cut Stock Guides (Rating: 3)*
> 
> I picked these up to go with my new router table build. I expected better but they're not bad.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I live in the tropics. The tires fall apart quite quickly in our climate - maybe 1 year. They seems to be easily heat effected, soften and finally turn to mush. This problem has been known by Jessem for quite some time; when I had the initial problem a few years back, they gave me some replacement tires. The replacements turned to mush even quicker. The additional spare set disintegrated in the plastic bag I stored them in. Really disappointing this issue has not been addressed.

Thanks
Peter


----------

